# FOTAS 2014 Convention San Antonio Texas



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Just a reminder that the FOTAS 2014 convention will be held at the Schertz Community Center, just outside San Antonio, October 24-26th. The only part of the convention that costs is the Banquet, and tickets need to be bought online. The Banquet will be held Saturday night and includes dinner, awards presentations, and the funny money CARES auction. When entering the banquet you will be given some funny money, and then have opportunities to earn more funny money before the auction. Then you use the funny money to bid on fish during the CARES auction. So in other words, FREE FISH!! Tickets for the banquet have to be ordered online before the convention. Hence it is suggested to order now before they sell out.http://candrtropicals.com/FOTASHCCC/banquetawards.html

The rest of the weekend is free and includes the following activities. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/485957431518245/
Friday
Noon Show and Vendor setup (facility not open to the public).
1:00 PM The search for Pleco's Snorkel excrusion. Hinman Island Park New Braunfels. http://www.nbtexas.org/index.aspx?NID=404
Contact Clay Trachtman at [email protected] for more information.
5:00 PM Facility open to all. 1400 Schertz Parkway, Schertz TX.
5:30 PM Pam Chin - Why I am Stuck in a Tanganyikan Rift
7:00 PM San Antonio Aquatic Plant Club - Planted tank build
8:00 PM Steve Edie's Aquatic Knowledge Challenge. Eight club elimination contest
Saturday
9:00 AM FOTAS Board meeting
10:00 AM Steve Edie - Lake Tanganyika Cichlids 
11:30 AM Pam Chin - River Trip - Rio *****
1:00 PM Kathy England - Pond Plants
2:30 PM José M Gonzalez - Life on the edge, a perspective of Mexican and Malagasy endangered fish
6:00 PM FOTAS Banquet and Awards . *This is held at the venue across the parking lot from where the previous events were held*.
10:00 PM All exhibits, show entries etc. must be cleared from facility.
Sunday
9:00 AM Auction registration in the same building as the banquet is being held in.
11:00 AM All species auction begins.


----------

